# Fluid in the crop



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a 10 day old pigeon with what appears to have 90% fluid and 10% seed in the crop. When I checked him out I can see the seeds float. What made me check on him I saw him do a deep type of swallowing. His throat appears to be clear.

His brother crop is full of seeds. They both seem healthy peeping for food and alert. They are kept in a indoor breeding pen.

Did the parents give him mostly water? Or could this be more serious?




Mark


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

The parents did feed him he's about 50-50 now. I still notice that he streches his neck and does a deep swollow every once in a while.

I just might be over concious after all the reading i've done on hear.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How is he doing today? If the problem still persists please take him in and provide heat for him. He could have sour crop. Do not feed him or give water until his crop is completely emtpy. I would also treat him for canker and yeast when his crop is empty.
Let us know how he is doing.

Reti


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

hu i thought sour crop is when they get crop bouond from eating too much and then it turns moldy oh and by the way sour crop will kill the baby


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

he's doing fine. could it be that the parents gave him an abundance of water?
the birds are in a indoor breeding cage and tempature is kept at around 70-75degrees farenheight. my son did turn the heat up earlier during the day before and when i came home from work their room was at 95 degrees.

His crop is full of seeds and fluid is gone. he seemed to have stopped that deep swallow that made it look like he is choking.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds good.

Check down the baby's throat also to see if it may have canker.

Make sure mom and dad are getting ACV in their drinking water, that will help keep a better acidic PH, and prevent crop status, yeast, and bad bacteria from growing.


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Momma Hen Past away*

The momma of these babies past away suddenly. Looks like she was in the middle of feeding her young ones.

The dad didn't want anything to do with the babies so i began feeding them exact.

When I check out the dad and picked him up is spit up alot of water. There was no bad smell except i smelled a hint of ACV which I gave him in his water that morning.

This morning i noticed he hasnt touched his food but has been drinking water.
I feed him some pees and gave him 20mg of Oxytetracycline. I hope i did the right thing.

His crop feels like it is full of water and if i put the slightest pressure he spits up water
when i place him back in his pen walks around coo'n letting me know he's boss

his dropping are watery i will upload picture asap.

any help is appreciated


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

my cell phone doesnt take great pictures


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mark, I am sorry to hear about your hen. Just so you know, when a bird stops eating there is a reason, it's my opinion that a frequent reason is they instinctively know they are not processing food well and do not want to put more food down there to further block things up. So best to pull their food dish and not let them eat anything, or force feed them, until there is a better understanding of just what the problem(s) may be. This is especially true in instances where you already know there is a crop/GI problem and in cases where they are also drinking and not even much water is passing, you have to pull out their water dish as well to give what is in the crop time to pass, so they don't end up aspirating the contents of a water/food filed crop. 

Could be a few things causing this, or a combination of things, what he needs now is some pretty intensive care, such as having his crop flushed, its contents checked for bacteria/fungus/flagellated protozoa (canker trichomonads) and perhaps started on parenteral (injected) antibiotics, and Sub-Q fluids as well, as with a GI that is not functioning right, any oral meds will not be of much use and he will start to dehydrate, so a vet visit ASAP would be in order. The dropping is mostly bile and shows fluids and foods are not passing well.

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

took him to the vet. they found an onset of canker in the fluids and fecal sample.

they did a crop wash and gave him sub q fluids. also some cisapride to help him pass easier in his crop. is also on sulfatrim, metronidazole and ronidazole.

also treating the young ones with ronidazole.


thanks all for your help


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mark, I am glad you realized his condition was serious and did exactly the right thing in getting him to the vet and treatment started, good job. A few things, one is that I would not let him have access to any seeds for a few days yet and also I would supervise his access to water as well, placing a water dish for him to drink while you wait and watch that he drinks and then remove it so he does not over drink and fill his crop with water again, to give the meds a few days to work. If he is of good weight don't worry too much about food for these few days, but you can take a tablespoon of the Kaytee you have add a 1/2 teaspoon of fresh oil (I would use olive) mix it in and then slowly add some warm water until it forms into a "dough", roll little pieces of this dough into "balls" the size of a frozen pea and "pop" these to the back of his mouth, like in this video clip; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow, do about 10 balls at a time 2-3 times a day, making sure his crop is emptying before "popping" more.

Also, with the sudden death of your hen and with you mentioning that there was an issue with one of the babies and a "watery" crop it would be prudent to speak to the vet and have them all on a course of not only canker meds, but sulfatrim antibiotics as well, for a little broader coverage. Do you have other birds, if so, how are they doing?

Please keep us updated.

Karyn


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

the dad is doing great and so are the babies. the dads poops are back to normal. he is coming off his meds should i give him some probiotics?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, probiotics would be good for a few days. Do you have other birds? If so, have you treated them?


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

i do have other birds, he was kept inside while the others where outside. he was the only one on antibiotics.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if they were outside with the others when they got sick, then everyone should be treated.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

markp1969 said:


> the dad is doing great and so are the babies. the dads poops are back to normal. he is coming off his meds should i give him some probiotics?


Mark, I was wondering how your birds were doing, so I am glad to hear things are going well with these guys. When you say he is coming off the meds, do you mean in a few days?... as today will be five days and I myself would keep him/them on the Sulfatrim and Metronidazole a full seven days. You mention that you do have other birds, how many?.. if quite a few, you may want to consider doing a flock treatment. Also, best to disinfect floors, perches, nest boxes and so on to make sure this thing does not continue with other birds, or even re-infect these guys when you put them back out.

Good job,

Karyn


----------

